# First stand alone BJ



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.

This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.

I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess there is still hope for us all, then!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate you...... 

Seriously, find out if there is anything at all she would like you do do for her in bed and do it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Look around the house for the pod.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

reminds me of that movie from several decades ago....'miracle do happen!'

hope the miraculous keeps on keepin on!


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Look around the house for the pod.


:laugh: Did that already!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Were you by chance dressed like the mailman?

>


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You lucky buzzard! I'm totally envious!
Now wipe that stupid-a$$ed grin off of your face and go service that woman of yours!

Congratulations, my friend, and profound wishes for many more!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.
> 
> This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.
> 
> I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!


This is wonderful!
I think we all want more information as to why this happened.
Is there anyway you can pick your wifes brain without causing a negative reaction/

I am very surprised there was no discussion at all, after or before?!?!

Regardless, CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been married for almost 30 years and I never swallowed until a couple years ago. I did give my husband BJs, but never to completion. Honestly, I didn't think I could do it, but I DID!! You know what made me try? Was reading on this board - there was a thread about how much men love it when their wife swallows. I decided that I wanted to give that experience to my husband, so now, it's a regular occurrence.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OP - similar here, I got my first BJ to completion in years just a few weeks ago. BJs are normal as part of foreplay leading up to PIV, but was that time of the month so my W took care of me.


----------



## hurtininMan411 (Mar 24, 2016)

Enjoy it. Let us know what possessed her if you ever find out.
Mine has done it once in 17 years.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I suggest you get even, and surprise her with a good munching!

:grin2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

A certain reward is in order, Mitchell! I'd make sure I did something very unselfish for her. Is there anything that she has always wanted for you to do that you haven't done?

By the way, I'm envious! My wife has only given me ONE BJ to completion the whole time we've been together, 19-1/2 years. She rarely ever does oral on me.

Maybe your wife needs to talk my wife...:|


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> A certain reward is in order, Mitchell! I'd make sure I did something very unselfish for her. Is there anything that she has always wanted for you to do that you haven't done?
> 
> By the way, I'm envious! My wife has only given me ONE BJ to completion the whole time we've been together, 19-1/2 years. She rarely ever does oral on me.
> 
> Maybe your wife needs to talk my wife...:|


*And by "a reward," I don't just mean taking her to Olive Garden; "do her" in the Olive Garden! 

But just in case, keep your attorney's phone number handy!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

mine has always done it to completion and gives a stand alone BJ to me a few times a month. No rhyme or reason, she will just walk in and do it. Been that way for years. 

Welcome to the club, hopefully it becomes semi regular for you!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *And by a reward, don't just take her to Olive Garden, do her in the Olive Garden!
> 
> But just in case, keep your attorney's phone number handy!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:grin2:

I'm thinking whatever she wants, DO IT!

That was extremely unselfish of her, not to mention extremely sexy!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> :grin2:
> 
> I'm thinking whatever she wants, DO IT!
> 
> That was extremely unselfish of her, not to mention extremely sexy!


Or maybe, whatever she wants, do it A LOT!!!

:grin2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Lurkster said:


> Or maybe, whatever she wants, do it A LOT!!!
> 
> :grin2:


> No ulterior motives?:grin2:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> > No ulterior motives?:grin2:


Hey.....what goes around, comes around you know!!

:wink2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Lurkster said:


> Hey.....what goes around, comes around you know!!
> 
> :wink2:


That's what I've heard...:|

I think the OP is in for more "surprises" in the future. It appears to me she has been reading up on it, and has finally overcame some of her inhibition. Good for him!

Now..., if only my wife would do the same...:| I am encouraging her to but she doesn't really like surfing the net, and gets embarrassed about sex topics to begin with. I'm not complaining..., because she is a wonderful woman who I can ML to anytime I want, and the sex is very good, but there are some things she just doesn't like to do. Maybe seeing how others overcame their disgust (for lack of a better word) would help her. I perform oral on her all the time, and enjoy it immensely. Maybe she could reciprocate, although that's obviously not "why" I go down on her.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> That's what I've heard...:|
> 
> I think the OP is in for more "surprises" in the future. It appears to me she has been reading up on it, and has finally overcame some of her inhibition. Good for him!
> 
> Now..., if only my wife would do the same...:| I am encouraging her to but she doesn't really like surfing the net, and gets embarrassed about sex topics to begin with. I'm not complaining..., because she is a wonderful woman who I can ML to anytime I want, and the sex is very good, but there are some things she just doesn't like to do. Maybe seeing how others overcame their disgust (for lack of a better word) would help her. I perform oral on her all the time, and enjoy it immensely. Maybe she could reciprocate, although that's obviously not "why" I go down on her.


You never know what may happen. My wife wouldn't do oral on me for years, and then one day, SURPRISE! 
Never stopped me from doing oral on her mind you. 

:grin2:


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Interesting replies!

I consider my wife LD. She is typically content with vanilla PIV 2-3 times a month. Never lets me go down on her and only occasionally performs oral on me as part of foreplay. What I've often found strange about her is that she is a different person when we go away and/or stay in a hotel. She becomes a sexual dynamo when we get to the hotel. She begs me to go down on her and often we will have wild, uninhibited sex 4-5 times in a weekend. I've often joked that I wished we could live in a hotel. As it stands now, I settle for getting away for a weekend night to a nice hotel every 2-3 months. Last time she attacked me in the elevator and we barely made it into the hotel room before she had me in her mouth.

Very peculiar, but she's been this way for a long time.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

mitchell said:


> Interesting replies!
> 
> I consider my wife LD. She is typically content with vanilla PIV 2-3 times a month. Never lets me go down on her and only occasionally performs oral on me as part of foreplay. What I've often found strange about her is that she is a different person when we go away and/or stay in a hotel. She becomes a sexual dynamo when we get to the hotel. She begs me to go down on her and often we will have wild, uninhibited sex 4-5 times in a weekend. I've often joked that I wished we could live in a hotel. As it stands now, I settle for getting away for a weekend night to a nice hotel every 2-3 months. Last time she attacked me in the elevator and we barely made it into the hotel room before she had me in her mouth.
> 
> Very peculiar, but she's been this way for a long time.


It sounds more like she has issues detaching herself from the house / being a mom, which is why you see a different reaction when she is taken out of that environment. She may not be as LD as you think (almost sounds similar to my W)


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I would have a very high hotel bill if I was you!

Sounds familiar though. My wife has a thing about the outdoors. 
(Needless to say, we go 4-wheeling & camping a lot) 

:grin2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Next one will be at 54 years of marriage. All gums. No teeth.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Next one will be at 54 years of marriage. All gums. No teeth.


Ahhhh. A glass half empty kind of guy are ya?:frown2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Next one will be at 54 years of marriage. All gums. No teeth.


Or ... all teeth ... falling out mid blow :surprise:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Next one will be at 54 years of marriage. All gums. No teeth.


Is there a slot for a quarter behind her ears?:smile2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait a minute. Your wife can give you a BJ to completion AND swallow? You sure thats not illegal? Because according to my wife, that kind of behavior can get a woman jail time.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Wait a minute. Your wife can give you a BJ to completion AND swallow? You sure thats not illegal? Because according to my wife, that kind of behavior can get a woman jail time.


You blew it (not literally), you should have had this card printed up and laminated to present when she brings up the jail excuse ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Wait a minute. Your wife can give you a BJ to completion AND swallow? You sure thats not illegal? Because according to my wife, that kind of behavior can get a woman jail time.


You must live in a red state


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll give you the pat TAM answer... 

She's cheating on you and has been practicing on someone else.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I'll give you the pat TAM answer...
> 
> She's cheating on you and has been practicing on someone else.


or practicing FOR someone else.



Today I am going to tell my wife that @mitchell got his and that I want mine. Wish me luck.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

My SO stopped getting standalone anything because it was never, ever reciprocated. When you are always expected to give and never receive, it eventually feels one-sided and exhausting.

Sometimes if you want, you must also give.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

What sad lives some people have. So negative. 

I'll go with the belief that she decided to go crazy, and maybe a BJ wasn't so bad after all. 

It happens....I know.....


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Good for you - I'd not bother wondering about it. We've been together 15 years, and the only BJ she's given me was within the first month or two we were together. She views them as gross.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I was joking around.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

EllisRedding said:


> It sounds more like she has issues detaching herself from the house / being a mom, which is why you see a different reaction when she is taken out of that environment. She may not be as LD as you think (almost sounds similar to my W)


Yes, it sounds like Mitchell could be in for some great times in the empty nest years!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> or practicing FOR someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am going to tell my wife that @mitchell got his and that I want mine. Wish me luck.


Good luck with that!:grin2:

Let's just hope you don't live in a "red state"!:rofl:

BJs only happen in blue states apparently...:frown2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mitchell said:


> Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.
> 
> This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.
> 
> I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!


I think I get it.. and can explain it.. well.. if she had a sexual surge.. though 52 sounds a little late !! By any chance has she started taking hormones - was she reading something that REALLY turned her on??

I hate to admit this.. but I didn't give my husband a FULL blown Bj till we were married 19 yrs.. and already had 6 kids.. shame shame shame on me!! Though to my credit.. he never seemed to mind.. and didn't try to get me there ..he was happy with what we did..

But I clearly had a Sexual SURGE in mid life.. where I felt my Mind was hi-jacked.. and I simply could not get enough of sex.. sex.. and more sex....that included BJ's with every encounter .... I wanted to experience* E V E R Y T H I N G* I felt I took for granted.. 

Though unlike your wife.. I wouldn't be able to just walk away - I'd need to jump on that .... I'd want my FUN too.. so hmmmm maybe it's not about a sexual surge... 

What is she reading, watching , Who is she talking to?... What have you done lately to shake her up ? Interesting... Reading "50 Shades of Grey" -by any chance?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

always_alone said:


> My SO stopped getting standalone anything because it was never, ever reciprocated. When you are always expected to give and never receive, it eventually feels one-sided and exhausting.
> 
> Sometimes if you want, you must also give.


That was foolish of him (and rude), 68 on/for her is really hot. Solely focusing on your partner does have its rewards too. (Not that I'm the best at remembering that when I'm on the receiving end.)


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.
> 
> This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.
> 
> I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!


She was reading something (or was talking to someone) and got the idea that this would be a great thing to do for her husband and she decided to give it a go.

Make sure you gush about how it was one of the best things that's ever happened to you.

Don't screw up and act like nothing happened or it won't.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think I get it.. and can explain it.. well.. if she had a sexual surge.. though 52 sounds a little late !! By any chance has she started taking hormones - was she reading something that REALLY turned her on??
> 
> I hate to admit this.. but I didn't give my husband a FULL blown Bj till we were married 19 yrs.. and already had 6 kids.. shame shame shame on me!! Though to my credit.. he never seemed to mind.. and didn't try to get me there ..he was happy with what we did..
> 
> ...



The way OP describes it--totaly random, walk up, do it, walk away without a word...


It was more for her than for him. It gave her a sense of power...adventure....something like that.

OP--for whatever reason, she wanted to prove that she COULD.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> The way OP describes it--totaly random, walk up, do it, walk away without a word...
> 
> 
> It was more for her than for him. It gave her a sense of power...adventure....something like that.
> ...


I get the whole Sexual Power thing.. it does make you feel pretty good.. there was a thread on that subject here a while back... if the OP wants to check it out.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/251081-power-sex.html

Where are you Mitchell...any updates ??


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That didn't look right. I'm hetero, not bi or homosexual. I loved giving stand alone cunnilingus. Loved it. end edit.

What is up with not understanding that you have to want her and she has to want you? It's something inexplicable and the overwhelming desire just pushes out any thought that isn't of her. The world around you disappears. You only see her like a hungry animal sees it's prey. Though love is underneath it, it is not the focus. You want her. You need her. You must have her body. You must have her writhing and moaning in pleasure. You must have her orgasm. 

Time stands still. There is nothing outside of her. 

Her body tells you when you are done. You finish without a hug or kiss, only with a smile and walk away content and pleased with yourself. Leaving her to sometimes call you something derogatory as you walk away. 

How can you not love that? If you aren't into that, you're not into her enough.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

OK. What has changed in your lives? This was unexpected. 

Don't be suspicious, just enjoy! Now it is your turn. What would surprise her? ... and keep it up too - literally and otherwise.

Darn, wish I got that lucky!


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But I clearly had a Sexual SURGE in mid life.. where I felt my Mind was hi-jacked.. and I simply could not get enough of sex.. sex.. and more sex....that included BJ's with every encounter .... I wanted to experience* E V E R Y T H I N G* I felt I took for granted..
> 
> Though unlike your wife.. I wouldn't be able to just walk away - I'd need to jump on that .... I'd want my FUN too.. so hmmmm maybe it's not about a sexual surge...
> 
> What is she reading, watching , Who is she talking to?... What have you done lately to shake her up ? Interesting... Reading "50 Shades of Grey" -by any chance?


SA, 

I think your sexual surge would give insight to women as to what men, or many HD men feel everyday. IE we cannot get it off of our minds.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Interesting replies!
> 
> I consider my wife LD. She is typically content with vanilla PIV 2-3 times a month. Never lets me go down on her and only occasionally performs oral on me as part of foreplay. What I've often found strange about her is that she is a different person when we go away and/or stay in a hotel. She becomes a sexual dynamo when we get to the hotel. She begs me to go down on her and often we will have wild, uninhibited sex 4-5 times in a weekend. I've often joked that I wished we could live in a hotel. As it stands now, I settle for getting away for a weekend night to a nice hotel every 2-3 months. Last time she attacked me in the elevator and we barely made it into the hotel room before she had me in her mouth.
> 
> Very peculiar, but she's been this way for a long time.


WOW!
My wife is exactly the same way. I believe it's because we have a mentally handicapped daughter that sucks the life out of us. Whenever we can get away just the two of us without our daughter, about 4 or 5 nights a year, things get cranked up in the bedroom.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

think positive said:


> SA,
> 
> *I think your sexual surge would give insight to women as to what men, or many HD men feel everyday. IE we cannot get it off of our minds*.


When I say I "get men" in this area.. I really DO...that driving need...... I have cried over it.. feeling I hurt my husband in the past even... It has surely opened my eyes to how unrelenting , antsy.. even tormenting it would feel to be with someone who is rejecting, pushing us away..

Personally.. I couldn't have handled it.. it WOULD have destructed our marriage.. I needed what I needed.. during that.. 

If they could bottle what happened TO ME ..and sell it.. OH MY [email protected]# 

I felt like my mind was hi-jacked .. I could NOT get my mind off of sex.. I was undressing men everywhere.. ha ha.. my husband is used to me being as honest as sin.. it didn't bother him... I was starting to think I went Bi-polar & suddenly had hyper sexuality.. it was almost painful not to touch him.. Poor man.. 

I have spoken on this many times trying to appeal to what it's like to be high drive... I was too embarrassed upon landing here to lay it all out - that strongly...it was a bit MUCH... but heck.. it was what it was.. I kept it all at home.. so no shame..

There was a thread started by another women dealing with this...similar age... I was happy to see it wasn't just me.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/39859-anyone-else-women-their-prime-high-sex-drive.html


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmmmm I've always given my H BJs to completion, but he tends to always ask for it. 

Maybe tonight while were watching tv I'll just pull his pants down and talk about the first thing that pops up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

LosingHim said:


> Hmmmmm I've always given my H BJs to completion, but he tends to always ask for it.
> 
> Maybe tonight while were watching tv I'll just pull his pants down and talk about the first thing that pops up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now, that's what I would call a "Good Friday!"


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just think how rejected and sick boys in puberty are forced to feel. They don't have the experience of living forty or more years of life. Erections out of the blue. Constant desire to get off. Constant desire to have sex. That's the man's closest feelings to perimenopause's that can be related, not HD.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

SA, did you do anything different that caused this, or was it just a hormonal change? At what age did this change happen?

Does MB increase your drive? Is there anything specific that keeps your drive high? How did you get focused enough to not worry about other things outside the BR?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MarriedTex said:


> Now, that's what I would call a "Good Friday!"


Yeah, but would you be breaking rules of abstinence? 

No _meat_ on Fridays during Lent? 

:lol:


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Hi Mitchell, first of all CONGRATS, that is AWESOME!! Second of all, thank you. Why, because you give me hope that there might be a slightly better than 1% chance this could happen to me one day. Ok, less than 1% but I could have written your first post, then I read this one and thought wow, this truly does sound like my wife except we usually are more like 1-2x a month. 

Originally Posted by mitchell View Post
Interesting replies!

I consider my wife LD. She is typically content with vanilla PIV 2-3 times a month. Never lets me go down on her and only occasionally performs oral on me as part of foreplay. What I've often found strange about her is that she is a different person when we go away and/or stay in a hotel. She becomes a sexual dynamo when we get to the hotel. She begs me to go down on her and often we will have wild, uninhibited sex 4-5 times in a weekend. I've often joked that I wished we could live in a hotel. As it stands now, I settle for getting away for a weekend night to a nice hotel every 2-3 months. Last time she attacked me in the elevator and we barely made it into the hotel room before she had me in her mouth.

Very peculiar, but she's been this way for a long time.

My wife rarely lets me go down on her-even though I offer/want to every time-I truly LOVE it and by her reactions, she loves it as well. Never been able to figure out why someone rejects getting oral when someone really strongly wants to give it to them-and I have long sense stopped asking for any return of favor-I just like being able to get her off this way-it really drives her crazy. She has not gone down on me in I think maybe 4-5 years now-and even when she does it, it lasts for maybe 30 seconds to a minute. She claims a few things-first her jaw gives her problems-second she does not any cum in her mouth-even the drops of pre-cum that you can't control seems to piss her off. We have been married nearly 25 years, and she gave BJ's before we were married and were not having intercourse-but since marriage, I bet I can count on two hands how many BJ's she has given me in 25 years. It has always been a dream/fantasy of mine for her to give me a BJ to completion-I mentioned this to her early in our marriage-her response was simply, "dream on" and that was that. So I just don't even think about oral sex any longer from her-and certainly never expect all the way even if she does ever give me one again. She is my one and only so I will never get one-and I am ok with that, but I am sorry, I can't help but think how wonderful that would feel, even if she spit it out and didn't swallow, it would be incredible. But, not going to happen more than likely-your story does like I say, give me a slight glimmer. She does really get a LOT more sexual away from home-away from our kids. I just can't afford to go away very often and I don't do it any longer because I was the one scheduling it EVERY time, she never suggests going away-so between finances and her never even suggesting a getaway, not going to happen right now. I would find the money if she suggested it. 

Like others however, I wonder WHAT triggered it. IF you could figure it out, or she could figure it out, might be something that a lot of couples could learn/experience. I know you have said you have no idea but I think we would all like to ask her the following-why or what made you do this? For her to give a 100% completely honest answer to that question. Did she read something, did she watch something, did she have a talk with someone?? While my wife wouldn't give oral like this, it would be like if my wife one day grabbed me, took me to the bedroom and told me to have sex with her in a kinky wild position that we had never tried before-something like that doesn't just happen-there is a trigger. My wife is VERY sexually naive and so for her do that again something would have certainly led her to that-not just looking at me and thinking, I MUST have him now.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
you have no idea how happy it would make me if my wife did that. I've tried the reverse, but always been turned down. 




LosingHim said:


> Hmmmmm I've always given my H BJs to completion, but he tends to always ask for it.
> 
> Maybe tonight while were watching tv I'll just pull his pants down and talk about the first thing that pops up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> Hmmmmm I've always given my H BJs to completion, but he tends to always ask for it.
> 
> Maybe tonight while were watching tv I'll just pull his pants down and talk about the first thing that pops up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Someone with a plan! :grin2:

We do things like that to each other often. Nothing like surprise to jazz things up!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> you have no idea how happy it would make me if my wife did that. I've tried the reverse, but always been turned down.


There is a dynamic that has to be present. You can't force yourself on anyone. There has to be some work leading up to it. Remember, make love to her mind first? 

What gets her motor running or just allows her to be open might be helping around the house, telling her you appreciate her, offering small tokens of appreciation on a regular basis, showing her love and respect outside of sex, or many other things, long before this stuff. Then, you have a fighting chance of her being receptive. 

If the marriage isn't in a decent place to start, even some men will say no.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

PAPS18 said:


> Like others however, I wonder WHAT triggered it. IF you could figure it out, or she could figure it out, might be something that a lot of couples could learn/experience.


Or....maybe it's something that can be bottled, and sold here??
Probably expensive....

>


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> There is a dynamic that has to be present. You can't force yourself on anyone. There has to be some work leading up to it. Remember, make love to her mind first?
> 
> What gets her motor running or just allows her to be open might be helping around the house, telling her you appreciate her, offering small tokens of appreciation on a regular basis, showing her love and respect outside of sex, or many other things, long before this stuff. Then, you have a fighting chance of her being receptive.
> 
> If the marriage isn't in a decent place to start, even some men will say no.


I don't know about that. I have tried to get my wife to swallow for 25 years. We are VERY happy and have sex regularly.
She simply does not like the taste of semen. I do get BJ to completion, but never in the mouth.

How can one change their own taste buds? I cannot eat ham salad. I had a bad experience as a kid when an adult day care person MADE me eat it and caused me to throw up. They were then going to make me eat my throw up off the floor. Thankfully, my parents showed up before I was forced to do this.

There is NOTHING, short of a miracle from heaven, to make me eat ham salad again.

I figure my wife is the same way, so I pray.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

So what book where you reading?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

UMP said:


> I don't know about that. I have tried to get my wife to swallow for 25 years. We are VERY happy and have sex regularly.
> She simply does not like the taste of semen. I do get BJ to completion, but never in the mouth.
> 
> How can one change their own taste buds? I cannot eat ham salad. I had a bad experience as a kid when an adult day care person MADE me eat it and caused me to throw up. They were then going to make me eat my throw up off the floor. Thankfully, my parents showed up before I was forced to do this.
> ...


True. I always get a different perspective at TAM. It's one of the reasons I like coming here. 

Thank you, and I'm sorry you were abused as a child. She should have been made to suffer consequences for that. I don't even like seeing dog eat it's own puke and will scare it away and clean it up myself, when I've had to. She was mentally ill.

Edit to add: Though there is likely something else she'd be open to that you would compromise for and not feel so left out by not getting a bj to completion. Right? Compromise is very important and a huge part of that post of mine. If a couple can't come to some compromises, they won't last. They won't be happy. Get divorced and find someone who will complete the act, if it's that important.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

MarriedTex said:


> Now, that's what I would call a "Good Friday!"


He WILL be risen! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> So what book where you reading?


Really!

We all want to know WTF caused Mitchells wife to do this.
This is truly an amazing occurrence.

MITCHELL, we need much more info !!

Please :grin2:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What's a BJ?

I hope you slapped her around for losing your place.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, I don't believe very many men would pass up a BJ even if their wife/marriage was not the best. 

If the marriage isn't in a decent place to start, even some men will say no.

If my wife ever just did something like Mitchell's, I think I might actually stop her before she got started-check to make sure it was my wife-then again, I would probably be in such a state of complete shock that I wouldn't be able to move.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Well, I was reading Hamilton, the biography by Ron Chernow. I've been reading it for a few days, so I doubt the site of this very sexy book inspired her. She didn't even lose my place. She just calmly took the book from me and laid it down saving my place in the process.

I don't think it was anything she read. Certainly not a book I've seen lying around. Perhaps she read something on the internet, but she doesn't normally read sex related topics.

I'm truly at a loss. I've been trying to figure out what brought it on. I don't dare ask. I think part of the thrill for her was a spontaneous control thing.

We did go away two weeks ago and had a particularly hot and sexy weekend. She had multiple O's and was very eager all weekend. Perhaps this was just a latent impulse from that?


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

The whole thing was so hot BTW. I'm still thinking about it. Just that fact that she got up and walked away without saying anything was really intriguing!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> The whole thing was so hot BTW. I'm still thinking about it. Just that fact that she got up and walked away without saying anything was really intriguing!


I cannot believe you had the strength to not talk about it.
Did you say anything to her afterwards? Anything at all?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

mitchell said:


> We did go away two weeks ago and had a particularly hot and sexy weekend. She had multiple O's and was very eager all weekend. Perhaps this was just a latent impulse from that?


Women get horny too you know! Maybe she was simply thinking about that weekend, and decided to go for 'payback'!

I would certainly suggest showing your gratitude & enthusiasm by doing what ever pleases her the most, which may have been, something you did on the weekend! And, do it a lot! 

:wink2:


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

If that happened to me I would start wondering what brought that on and start worrying she's seeing someone else.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

PAPS18 said:


> Hi Mitchell, first of all CONGRATS, that is AWESOME!! Second of all, thank you. Why, because you give me hope that there might be a slightly better than 1% chance this could happen to me one day. Ok, less than 1% but I could have written your first post, then I read this one and thought wow, this truly does sound like my wife except we usually are more like 1-2x a month.
> 
> Originally Posted by mitchell View Post
> Interesting replies!
> ...


I think this is true of many women. We men seem to like novelty with sexual acts or with a variety of partners where it seems take most women (even LD ones) into a hotel room and sparks seem to fly. Not sure why...


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If they could bottle what happened TO ME ..and sell it.. OH MY [email protected]#
> 
> I felt like my mind was hi-jacked .. I could NOT get my mind off of sex.. I was undressing men everywhere.. ha ha.. my husband is used to me being as honest as sin.. it didn't bother him... I was starting to think I went Bi-polar & suddenly had hyper sexuality.. it was almost painful not to touch him.. Poor man..


SA,,

Thanks for sharing. I find your phraseology interesting. I often wish i could turn the sex part of my brain off.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

mitchel, 

I think it is likely that your wife probably has read something that explained how many men like this and how much.... I think "to completion bjs" are have become more common than not and many couples enjoy other things like watching erotica, using toys etc. Things that were considered less mainstream are today's normal (or at least not abnormal). 

Many of today's magazines have articles that talk openly about sex more than ever. In addition to showing your appreciation I would get a toy if you don't already to keep the "exploration mindset" going. 

Sounds like you are a lucky man..


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

mitchell said:


> Well, I was reading Hamilton, the biography by Ron Chernow. I've been reading it for a few days, so I doubt the site of this very sexy book inspired her. She didn't even lose my place. She just calmly took the book from me and laid it down saving my place in the process.
> 
> I don't think it was anything she read. Certainly not a book I've seen lying around. Perhaps she read something on the internet, but she doesn't normally read sex related topics.
> 
> ...


Well Im happy for you. Extremely jealous, but happy for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats OP!

If my wife ever did this I would be a very poor man giving her whatever she wanted. Mine has only taken me close to O the dozen or so times she has done oral on me in our 16 years of marriage. She would stop to repeat several times "don't go in my mouth". 

Even when I was young and dating I seemed to get the girls with oral hang ups. I guess some men are destine to enjoy this and others not.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

mitchell said:


> The whole thing was so hot BTW. I'm still thinking about it. Just that fact that she got up and walked away without saying anything was really intriguing!


Now, to have it done a second time!

My W will give me a handy while I'm watching car shows on the Velocity channel. She says I have it made. I do not disagree. :grin2:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> My W will give me a handy while I'm watching car shows on the Velocity channel. She says I have it made. I do not disagree. :grin2:


In our first few months of marriage my wife did this for me. We'd be watching a movie at home and she would unsolicited reach over, pull me out and rub. It would make me feel so loved.


----------



## cosquin (Sep 16, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *
> 
> Congratulations, my friend, and profound wishes for many more!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





UMP said:


> Regardless, CONGRATULATIONS !!


Why are you congratulating him? It is she who should be congratulated! This guy did what any of us would have done: only let it be 0


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

mitchell said:


> The whole thing was so hot BTW. I'm still thinking about it. Just that fact that she got up and walked away without saying anything was really intriguing!


One time my wife was suddenly affectionate for what I thought was no reason. Turned out two of her best friend's husbands had done horrible horrible things in their marriages and in comparison it made me look like a saint. 

Sometimes stuff like that gets you a reward!

St. Badsanta


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think I get it.. and can explain it.. well.. if she had a sexual surge.. though 52 sounds a little late !! By any chance has she started taking hormones - was she reading something that REALLY turned her on??
> 
> I hate to admit this.. but I didn't give my husband a FULL blown Bj till we were married 19 yrs.. and already had 6 kids.. shame shame shame on me!! Though to my credit.. he never seemed to mind.. and didn't try to get me there ..he was happy with what we did..
> 
> ...


That's right! It was you!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Somewhat related - we had a kid-free weekend over Easter, and we had sex 3 out of 4 days. Basically a month's worth in one weekend. 

Like OP said, his wife seems to be a different person outside of the home, so sometimes it just takes a change like this to spark a desire, or make somebody think about things they don't normally think about. 

Obviously my wife feels like she's a mother first while at home and all of us are here. Remove the kids (and work for a few days), and she seems to remember the "wife" part of the equation. It helped immensely that we had absolutely nothing planned and nothing we had to do over the 4 days, too.

In regards to the original post, my wife (late 30's) occasionally has these times where she realizes she's maybe not fully living up to expectations in the bedroom. I call them mini-epiphanies. But she always winds up back in the same spot. To be fair, many people don't even have those moments at all, so I don't complain.

But every now and again, somebody wakes up one day and "gets it", and realizes what their partner has been missing as a result of their mindset (and often they feel rather bad or guilty about it).

It's funny, because it's so simple - especially when they round that corner and realize it all. Men and women generally want or require very different things in a relationship or marriage and it's not difficult at all to take it for granted and put other things ahead of ones partner.

Every now and again, though, we get one of those people who wake up (or are woken up) and realize that they've put much less of an emphasis on their partner than they should have and have the wherewithall to rectify the mistake. And yes, it's a mistake, IMO, to take your partner for granted. It's okay that during the child-rearing years your partner takes a BIT of a backseat, and some sacrifices will have to be made, but not at the price that some people pay. But IMO, children are the only thing that should ever come "first" - and even then, it should be a 1A, 1B kind of thing.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Well, nothing sexual since then. Hardly a radical change in my wife's sexuality. Perhaps just a lark on her part. I may have to just wait until my next weekend trip to a hotel.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

badsanta said:


> One time my wife was suddenly affectionate for what I thought was no reason. Turned out two of her best friend's husbands had done horrible horrible things in their marriages and in comparison it made me look like a saint.
> 
> Sometimes stuff like that gets you a reward!
> 
> St. Badsanta


Funny, because my ex wife did that ALL the time. Even if it was something she saw on TV. It's like she needed a reminder that I was a pretty good guy, or something, and maybe she felt like she was lucky and had to show me her appreciation.

And although that was quite welcome, it also shows how much some of us are taken for granted, when our partners need a reminder to show us these things.

With my wife now, I find there's a bit of an uptick in fun after we've spent time with a few of our couple friends who are definitely into each other and don't hide it. We have one set of couple friends who are very handsy and affectionate, and speak very highly of each other while around us. They're clearly in love and can't get enough of each other. This usually results in my wife being a little more so with me. Then we have other friends who act like old married couples, and this behaviour tends to be mimicked a little bit, too...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

mitchell said:


> Well, nothing sexual since then. Hardly a radical change in my wife's sexuality. Perhaps just a lark on her part. I may have to just wait until my next weekend trip to a hotel.


Take the lead with this, and do the same thing she did for you, but for her. Don't wait for the next hotel weekend!

It occurred to me that, although out of character, perhaps your wife is wanting you to take the lead a bit more, and showing you HOW she wants you to do so.

It took me several years to figure this out about my wife, sadly. I spent the first few years of our relationship just thinking sex should be a mutual thing - the old "one thing leads to another", but nope. Turns out she likes to be taken. That's what gets her in the mood, not the whole romance, kissing, holding hands, being close, etc. When it comes to sex, my wife doesn't require a whole production.

Maybe your wife is trying to tell you something.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Alexm-if he is like a lot of us guys with low libido wives, he has been rejected so many times he is afraid to even try. Here is how I look at initiating sex with my wife now-I don't do it. Is that probably the best way, NO, but I have long sense stopped trying to figure out if she might be in the mood. So for Mitchell, he says next time my wife is sitting on the couch reading a book-I am going to do exactly what she did to me-but as soon as he takes the book away and begins trying to take her pants off, she says WHAT ARE YOU DOING?? NOT RIGHT HERE, NOT RIGHT NOW. BUZZKILL. 

As I have told my wife and I am sure most guys with LL wives have told them-ANY TIME YOU WANT ME, YOU GOT ME. So, middle of the night and I am sound asleep-wake me up. Before work, yeah I know we don't have time but we can have a quickie. Kids are away from home at any time and we know they will not be home for 30 minutes, quickie-lets go. So, my wife knows I am NEVER, unless I have the flu or a bad stomach bug, going to reject her or say no. When Mitchell was reading his book, his wife did what she did because of at least two reasons-both of which made it very easy for her to do it-SHE wanted to do it (for whatever reason) AND she knew he would not reject her. In our mind as the higher libido spouse, we have the thought of being rejected which mostly leads to never trying anything like this. In the mind of the LL, they don't have the fear to try and that is something HUGE. Can you imagine if Mitchell would have told his wife NO, don't do that, what if the phone rings or the kids walk in. I bet she would have never done it again but she knew he would go along with it and would love it. 

I know there have been times when my wife LOVES for me to just take her-and have my way with her. Those times we have a great time-the passion is intense-we are in fire. BUT, over the years it has become increasing more difficult to figure out those times she might be open to that-she brings a lot of work home with her, we have two teen kids that while independent more and more, still require time/effort. Wife is exhausted by 9p each night, the kids go to bed after 9p, bottom line doesn't make sense for me to even try because I KNOW the answer before I even start. I can't speak for Mitchell but his wife is LL, so some of what I have written my hold true.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Stand alone BJ's are great. What makes this one incredible is she did it all on her own. He didn't ask, she just did it at the most unsuspecting time. Awesome!! I bet he had to put his hands on her head to keep from clapping.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

The creator of this post is surely in limelight now by sharing his experience. Every man would like (rather love) to have such awesome BJ just like the creator of this forum's wife gave.

Never-the-less, one question still arises in my mind :-

What happened exactly in her mind that she thought to give u such quick and a surprising BJ ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

I hope she was not thinking of someone else but she couldnt control her emotions which is why she gave you such awesome thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoyog (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly. 

Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......


What is truly amazing about OP's post is that she finished the deed, swallowing and all, without any difficulty. What you are describing Yoyog would probably be a more realistic outcome. I think with some practice though, you'll get the hang of it. Bravo for giving it a go for your partner.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......


Even for a guy who loves to have it swallowed, it's perfectly fine to stop with the suction (preferable even) at the point of orgasm and just let it shoot on its own. If you must do something, use your hand as opposed to more suction.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......




Hello Yoyog. Its all mindset acctually. If you think it that way then you should also think other way round that how would a man enjoy licking and swallowing a women's semen. If we men, at that point of time dont think about any yacky things and just having a target to do anything to satisfy their women, then every single and simple or difficult thing gets digested very easily. So, my word of advice is - just go for it because your bg / hubby loves it all.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

committed_guy said:


> Congrats OP!
> 
> If my wife ever did this I would be a very poor man giving her whatever she wanted. Mine has only taken me close to O the dozen or so times she has done oral on me in our 16 years of marriage. She would stop to repeat several times "don't go in my mouth".
> 
> Even when I was young and dating I seemed to get the girls with oral hang ups. I guess some men are destine to enjoy this and others not.



I hear what you are saying having dated women who had similar feelings on the topic. 

I think that men who resist overcoming a partners objections to this act by accepting the reason "that it is just gross" or because of the unspoken narrative that "only hookers, porn stars or bad girls would partake in this unnatural act", or that it tastes bad... by NOT trying to understand their objection perpetuate these thoughts on the matter by virtue of their silence. What about after ejaculating licking their fingers and saying "doesn't taste bad to me". 

When I was a young boy going through puberty my mom gave me a book on sex. It spoke of a variety of sexual activities like porn, vibrators, masturbation, anal as well as bisexuality and homosexuality in very matter of fact, non-jujdgemental way that did not lead me to believe that they were in any way "bad". So I grew up assuming that they were all OK subject to individual preference. 

Society, religion and parental hang-ups have perpetuated these inhibitions. Perhaps someone should start a thread "why we men like bjs". Just so women don't think it is just some idea or seed (excuse the pun) that has been planted in our feeble male brains that make lead many men to feel shame that we want this. 

What is so less gross to have our faces covered in our wives vaginal fluids and hairs in our teeth than to ingest a small amount of a fluid that has no harmful effects except that which is extolled by myth, fable and a conservative bunch of people.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......



Kudos for giving it a try. My wife too is not crazy about the sensation of my semen hitting the back of her throat. As a workaround when I get close. I either tell her to stick out her tongue while she strokes the shaft. It winds up shooting on her mouth and cheek. She has learned to point it away from her eyes or close them. Seeing it shoot out for me is a visual treat. Since she does not put semen in the same class as gasoline or poison she has no hangup about it hitting her face. I find the whole thing quite erotic. When she really wants to give me a good one and we have the time we incorporate mutual masturbation(her with a toy) and me with my hand. I am able to edge myself (bringing myself close to ejaculation) many times. After a brief pause in the action...In the end she will bring me to O orally. In these cases the volume and force of the ejaculation is increased and we have had some laughs seeing how far it goes, where it lands or the amount that comes out. One time it went up her nose....we laughed about it...This adds an element of excitement, varity and fun to sex. Should't sex be a fun adventure. 

I say "that a girl". 

Anectotally, I would imagine if women were to ask their husband (particularly after a few drinks)..if they were to say "honey I have read where many men really love to come in their wive's mouths...I was thinking about doing this" I think they would be shocked at how many of them would find it difficult to contain their excitement. So long as they didn't think it was a trap only to have their wives say "I knew you were a sicko" LOL


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess it's like eating oysters. I believe it's the texture or the consistency that's offensive.
My wife described my semen as "snot."
In years past (1960's/70's) I was told to marry a woman that ate raw oysters.
Now I know why.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
what matters is completely different for different men, so you need to find out what your partner likes. For some it doesn't matter how they finish. Some want continuous suction. Some it just matters that they finish in your mouth. Some care if you swallow.

I don't think there is any reason to it - just personal preference. 

For me the attempt matters, so what you did trying to continue would be fantastic for me. 







Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like you rocked his world. 
It's all about the attitude when you do it. If he sees your enjoying making it pleasurable for him the minor details won't matter


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Was there something very expensive she wanted you to buy? 
This experience would be totally out of character for my wife. I get the ho-hum annual BJ to completion on my birthday. And 5-10 seconds of oral before her orgasms.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

UMP said:


> I guess it's like eating oysters. I believe it's the texture or the consistency that's offensive.
> My wife described my semen as "snot."
> In years past (1960's/70's) I was told to marry a woman that ate raw oysters.
> Now I know why.


Oysters.


I've always thought of those as like a reverse loogie.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Was there something very expensive she wanted you to buy?
> This experience would be totally out of character for my wife. I get the ho-hum annual BJ to completion on my birthday. And 5-10 seconds of oral before her orgasms.


She doesn't desire material things. This was not about buying anything expensive.

I'm going to ask her about it tonight. Perhaps I can report back.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

mitchell said:


> She doesn't desire material things. This was not about buying anything expensive.
> 
> I'm going to ask her about it tonight. Perhaps I can report back.


I wouldn't just ask about it. I would tell her, "Wow, Honey! I THOROUGHLY enjoyed that! That was the most amazing thing ever! Is there anything I can do for you that you've always wanted me to do?"


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mitchell if you're smart you'll go to the library more.

I would set on the couch and yell out I'M READING AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Whatever she was drinking can you post it?????


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

mitchell said:


> She doesn't desire material things. This was not about buying anything expensive.
> *
> I'm going to ask her about it tonight.* Perhaps I can report back.


NO! What are you going to ask her about? Why she did something so out of character? That's a good way to make sure it never happens again.

Tell her that it was one of the high points of your life. Tell her how much you enjoyed it. Tell her that it was VERY HOT. Tell her how much you love her.

DON'T ASK HER ABOUT IT


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Yoyog said:


> Ok, I read this thread yesterday and it was eye opening. I didn't know this would be so appreciated. So I did it last night. However, I ran into some problems. I'm fine giving a BJ. But when he gets close to finishing, I am really not good at keeping the suction up while having liquid hit the back of my throat. I start to gag which I can keep under control but I need to relax my mouth some. So how bad is it if I don't maintain the same pressure/suction but let him come in my mouth and than just lick it up? I am swallowing but it's clearly not the ideal situation. But I gag.  Even last night i was just sort of a mess because semen and saliva was dripping out of my mouth onto my hand and there was too much to lick all of it up cleanly.
> 
> Sorry for my first post being so graphic.......


YMMV, but I have been learning to deep throat. Overcoming a gag reflex isn't as easy as it would seem before you actually start trying to do it!

I've been practicing different ways of swallowing depending on depth, angle, suction, and if I'm using my hand and mouth or just hand.

The first thing I learned was to anticipate his orgasm and to go a little more shallow just as he starts coming so that he's still getting full mouth stimulation, but isn't so deep that his semen is triggering the gag reflex.

The second thing I learned was to relax and kind of hold my breath for a minute if I was just using my mouth and am going deeper. Again, I anticipate his orgasm, slightly lighten suction, stop the up and down motion on the down, inhale through my nose, hold my breath for a few seconds and just use my tongue or nothing at all while he comes. 

Still working on overcoming the gag reflex to truly deep throat, but practicing is sure fun!


Also, this thread makes me feel  for so many of you guys and gals. I love giving and receiving oral and cannot imagine going without. There are so many things that DH and I wouldn't be able to enjoy if one or both of us didn't enjoy oral sex. So many experiences we wouldn't have had and so much of the things we enjoy just wouldn't be possible without it.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Good luck to you. I'm envious.

I hope she is not feeling guilty about something, and blew you out of pure kindness.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
It is really wonderful that you put effort in trying to figure out how to better please your partner. If, as I hope, he does the same for you, then you are a very lucky couple.

I wish more people enjoyed doing sexual favors for their partners simply because it made those partners happy. 




MJJEAN said:


> YMMV, but I have been learning to deep throat. Overcoming a gag reflex isn't as easy as it would seem before you actually start trying to do it!
> 
> I've been practicing different ways of swallowing depending on depth, angle, suction, and if I'm using my hand and mouth or just hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> It is really wonderful that you put effort in trying to figure out how to better please your partner. If, as I hope, he does the same for you, then you are a very lucky couple.
> 
> I wish more people enjoyed doing sexual favors for their partners simply because it made those partners happy.


I never really thought of myself as particularly lucky until I started reading sex and relationship forums. 

Yes, he does also try to please me. But that phrasing is too simple. We share a physical and mental attraction. I'd be a liar if I said I do things to please him. I don't do anything simply to make him happy because arousing him arouses me. Pleasing him and taking him to higher levels of intensity physically and mentally is something I enjoy for me as much as for him. And vice versa.

DH prefers PIV, but loves a good bj, too. He was happy with the oral he was getting. I wasn't. I decided I wanted to up my game and learn to give oral with more skill and technique and less...instinctive passion. It was all my idea and he has merely been kind enough to allow me to use him as my practice dummy. :smile2:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pleeeeeese don't mess this up.  I don't think you should think of the bj as something needing payment. It sounds like a plain old loving act in a long-term relationship. You are obviously what she wants and loves and you apparently give her enough for her to give back. Making the bj a transaction may insult her. 

Maybe its best not to make too much of a big deal about it. Appreciate her in a subtle classy way. Interrogating her by asking why or when or who is a good way of shutting her down. Asking her what she wants you to buy her is totally wrong. You'll run out of disposable cash in a month if she is in the mood often. 

It's probably best not to create an atmosphere the makes her feel uncomfortable. She trying on a new persona and she is probably not sure of herself yet. It would help if you let her know that you love her even when she acts out of character. Not verbally but just by being calm and loving as usual.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Catherine602 said:


> Pleeeeeese don't mess this up.  I don't think you should think of the bj as something needing payment. It sounds like a plain old loving act in a long-term relationship. You are obviously what she wants and loves and you apparently give her enough for her to give back. Making the bj a transaction may insult her.
> 
> Maybe its best not to make too much of a big deal about it. Appreciate her in a subtle classy way. Interrogating her by asking why or when or who is a good way of shutting her down. Asking her what she wants you to buy her is totally wrong. You'll run out of disposable cash in a month if she is in the mood often.
> 
> It's probably best not to create an atmosphere the makes her feel uncomfortable. She trying on a new persona and she is probably not sure of herself yet. It would help if you let her know that you love her even when she acts out of character. Not verbally but just by being calm and loving as usual.


Catherine, you are very insightful and I appreciate your comments. We've never really thought of sexual favors as a transactional part of our relationship. My wife would surely be offended if I suggested some sort of payback for her surprising deed.

I decided to not ask her about it. I don't really need to know her motivation. She obviously knows I enjoyed her efforts. She has always been an "acts of service" type of person. Unfortunately, I'm not typically the recipient of these acts as she tends to be more wrapped up in our children's lives and activities. Perhaps now that our children are getting older (20,18 and 11) my wife is now directing some of that "act of service" loving towards me. If so, I'm now looking forward to our love life as we grow older. :wink2:

I've been going through a rough stretch with the recent death of a very close friend. She and I are both struggling with this. I suspect she just wanted to give me some pleasure in a quick, hot and sexy way. It certainly worked!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Catherine, you are very insightful and I appreciate your comments. We've never really thought of sexual favors as a transactional part of our relationship. My wife would surely be offended if I suggested some sort of payback for her surprising deed.
> 
> I decided to not ask her about it. I don't really need to know her motivation. She obviously knows I enjoyed her efforts. She has always been an "acts of service" type of person. Unfortunately, I'm not typically the recipient of these acts as she tends to be more wrapped up in our children's lives and activities. Perhaps now that our children are getting older (20,18 and 11) my wife is now directing some of that "act of service" loving towards me. If so, I'm now looking forward to our love life as we grow older. :wink2:
> 
> I've been going through a rough stretch with the recent death of a very close friend. She and I are both struggling with this. I suspect she just wanted to give me some pleasure in a quick, hot and sexy way. It certainly worked!


I'm trying to think of another angle for this.
Since she is getting older, the kids are starting to move out, maybe it's her way of telling you that she wants YOU to get more freaky about sex with her.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

UMP said:


> I'm trying to think of another angle for this.
> 
> Since she is getting older, the kids are starting to move out, maybe it's her way of telling you that she wants YOU to get more freaky about sex with her.




I object. This has surely got to do with some one else than her husband. If she ever wanted to give him a surprise then she would have done this long time back.

Its a human tendency. She might have had an urge to do this since many days i guess, which is why she thought to go for it at once. There is nothing to eoubt her, hut only her thoughts which made her husband happy.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

IndianApple said:


> I object. This has surely got to do with some one else than her husband. If she ever wanted to give him a surprise then she would have done this long time back.
> 
> Its a human tendency. She might have had an urge to do this since many days i guess, which is why she thought to go for it at once. There is nothing to eoubt her, hut only her thoughts which made her husband happy.


Really? Too many here think there is something sinister going on, in my opinion. I don't think so. 

It can happen. After 5 years in my case, and SURPRISE!!! 
(Best camping trip ever!)
:grin2:

Cheers to the happy couple!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

That is awesome, Mitchell!

My wife is a lot like yours as far as showing love through acts of service. I'm sure glad to didn't say anything to her about this. I think Catherine302 was absolutely right. There doesn't have to be a "why" to this kind deed, nor does there have to be a payback. I would try to do something for her that she has been wanting but I never got around to, without any reason, explanation, or expectation.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Luvher4life said:


> There doesn't have to be a "why" to this kind deed, .


There is a "why" for everything we do, everything.
Perhaps not unconscious or involuntary movements, however, every voluntary act has a reason behind it.

For example. If I get fuel for my wifes car it could be for several reasons.
1. She is low and I don't want her to run out.
2. I want to do something nice for her.
3. Maybe she will be driving in a bad part of town and I want to fill it up so she will not be pumping fuel in that area.
3. I want to get a candy bar
4. I want to use a $ debit card
5. I want to get some milk.
6. I see a friend at the gas station. etc. etc. etc.

All voluntary actions have reasons behind them. Not necessarily sinister reasons, just reasons.

Mithchells wife had a reason why she did this, ESPECIALLY given the fact that she has "never" in TWENTY years given him a BJ to completion, with swallow. What that reason is, I do not know. However, there IS a reason why.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

UMP said:


> There is a "why" for everything we do, everything.
> Perhaps not unconscious or involuntary movements, however, every voluntary act has a reason behind it.
> 
> For example. If I get fuel for my wifes car it could be for several reasons.
> ...


No doubt there was a "reason" for her doing it, but I wouldn't dwell on it is the point I was trying to make. Trying to figure out "why" is not always a good idea. Sometimes you just have to say "Thank you" and move on.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Luvher4life said:


> No doubt there was a "reason" for her doing it, but I wouldn't dwell on it is the point I was trying to make. Trying to figure out "why" is not always a good idea. Sometimes you just have to say "Thank you" and move on.


Yes, not being interested in the reason why is a valid option.
However, and this is a BIG however, SHE HAS NEVER DONE THIS, EVER IN TWENTY YEARS. He was minding his own business, reading a dull book and she walks up and sucks him dry without saying a word!

For someone to do something that significant given her 20 year observed past having sex with only this man, is VERY significant and VERY, VERY interesting, to say the least.

Inquiring minds want to know, why :grin2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

UMP said:


> Yes, not being interested in the reason why is a valid option.
> However, and this is a BIG however, SHE HAS NEVER DONE THIS, EVER IN TWENTY YEARS. He was minding his own business, reading a dull book and she walks up and sucks him dry without saying a word!
> 
> For someone to do something that significant given her 20 year observed past having sex with only this man, is VERY significant and VERY, VERY interesting, to say the least.
> ...


True, something that out of character would certainly eat at my psyche, too. I would won't to understand "why", too. That way, if there's a chance it would happen again, I'd know what to do make it happen.:grin2:

Inquiring minds DO want to know!>


----------



## lilwizzard (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe it's all about her, has she gotten into shape recently, changed something about herself?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> True, something that out of character would certainly eat at my psyche, too. I would won't to understand "why", too. That way, if there's a chance it would happen again, I'd know what to do make it happen.:grin2:
> 
> Inquiring minds DO want to know!>


You could be disappointed with the why you know. 
Some whys don't have much of an explanation. In my wife's case, it was, "I don't know, I just felt like doing it". Not much more than that, besides, "I know you always wanted me to", and "You do me all the time", and, "I just felt like it"
Very ambiguous no?

Mitchell's wife may be different, but it really doesn't matter does it? 

:smile2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

lilwizzard said:


> Maybe it's all about her, has she gotten into shape recently, changed something about herself?


IMO it's her way of saying, "I'm into sex now, and I'll prove it to you." 

I honestly believe it's her subtle feminine way of saying "game on."


----------



## lilwizzard (Jul 14, 2015)

Man, i don't think i could!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> You could be disappointed with the why you know.
> Some whys don't have much of an explanation. In my wife's case, it was, "I don't know, I just felt like doing it". Not much more than that, besides, "I know you always wanted me to", and "You do me all the time", and, "I just felt like it"
> Very ambiguous no?
> 
> ...


That's a great reason why. I am certain 99.9% of the men on this board would go to hell and back for that to occur in their wives mind.
Ambiguous, yes. However, it's the ACTION that is miraculous.
People think on many things, but actually putting that thought into action means a BUNCH!!


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

You lucky man, Id kill for a random bj like that.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

She may not even know why.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Bitteratwomen said:


> You lucky man, Id kill for a random bj like that.


Well.....that might be a bit excessive!

She actually started something. I surprised her in return a few days later. Then she surprised me again. Just started going back and forth with random acts, most when we least expected it! Something we still do!

:grin2:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

mitchell said:


> Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.
> 
> This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.
> 
> I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!



That's fantastic:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

My concerns

- She has never done this her entire time with you
- She is 52
- all of a sudden, out of the blue, she gives you a fantastic BJ and she knows you're going to orgasmn, she gets even more intense and swallows with a smile and then leaves you be.

Something isn't right.

Has she started viewing porn? Oral sex? Found out it turns her on so she tried it?

Did she gave oral to someone else? Now she is doing it for you out of guilt?


Its like Mrs.CuddleBug all of a sudden buying a 12 inch long hollow male strap on and wanting me to pound her. Yet her entire life and our marriage she won't even use her small vibrator or masturbate.

Its like Mrs.CuddleBug all of a sudden wanting anal sex, when her entire life with me, that's exit only.


Do you see what I'm saying? Something would of got her to do those sexual acts in the first place and it wasn't me.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

It is not difficult to believe that she had some form of awakening and wanted to try it. I'm just surprised at the finish. Usually it takes some practice to finish up like a champ like she did.

I would work on a follow up and make sure she knows how much you enjoyed it.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder if the OP has noticed a sudden surge in his W's libido, if she's taking some kind of herbal supplement, added some toys, started watching porn, or if there's other things happening that are completely different from what he's used to sexually.

I know that with me, even though I've always been HD, I had become a little complacent sexually, not enjoying it as much as I used to. Then after TRT I got this return of passion and adventure that I hadn't felt in at least 10 years. My wife sometimes wonders if I'm the same person she married.

I always say, "Yes, only BETTER!">


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Luvher4life said:


> I wonder if the OP has noticed a sudden surge in his W's libido, if she's taking some kind of herbal supplement, added some toys, started watching porn, or if there's other things happening that are completely different from what he's used to sexually.
> 
> I know that with me, even though I've always been HD, I had become a little complacent sexually, not enjoying it as much as I used to. Then after TRT I got this return of passion and adventure that I hadn't felt in at least 10 years. My wife sometimes wonders if I'm the same person she married.
> 
> I always say, "Yes, only BETTER!">


Well, she is definitely perimenopausal. Perhaps this was all just some quirky hormonal surge and the stars aligned. She has not started any new medications, supplements or hormone replacements. She has no interest in toys other than a small egg vibe we use rarely during PIV. She would never watch porn (thinks its disgusting).

I will say the finish was a big surprise. I warned her and assumed she would prefer I not finish in her mouth since I have never done that. She clearly was eager for me do so since she increased her speed and took me deeper when I warned her and swallowed it all without flinching.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

mitchell said:


> Well, she is definitely perimenopausal. Perhaps this was all just some quirky hormonal surge and the stars aligned. She has not started any new medications, supplements or hormone replacements. She has no interest in toys other than a small egg vibe we use rarely during PIV. She would never watch porn (thinks its disgusting).
> 
> I will say the finish was a big surprise. I warned her and assumed she would prefer I not finish in her mouth since I have never done that. She clearly was eager for me do so since she increased her speed and took me deeper when I warned her and swallowed it all without flinching.


Has she been a little more proactive when it comes to sex, initiating it more? Does it seem like she's getting "into" sex more, trying more positioning, etc.?

You're a lucky man, and I hope there's more to come for you. I would chalk it up to a hormonal surge unless there's something that would make you think otherwise. Hopefully, it will happen with a little more regularity now.

I wish your wife would talk to my wife. My wife has a gag reflex she doesn't feel like she can overcome. I have gotten ONE of those stand alone, swallowing BJs from my wife in the first 3 months of our relationship. Haven't had a complete one since. It's rare that she will even do oral now. She's plenty adventurous now, and the sex is very good to exceptional at times, but oral is about the only thing she has a hangup with. I do crave it on occasion.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm just hopeful mine will do me sometime.:smile2:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Who cares why, just enjoy it you lucky son-of-a-gun.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

mitchell said:


> Someone obviously abducted my wife and replaced her with a strikingly similar but slightly different person. After 27 years of marriage my wife just gave me my first stand-alone BJ. I was reading on the couch and my kids were all out of the house. She came over to me, put my book down, and proceeded to give me a fantastic BJ. When I warned her I was about to cum, she increased her efforts and proceeded to swallow every last drop with a smile on her face. She then wiped her lips, handed me my book and walked back into the kitchen.
> 
> This was a first. Sure she has given me oral as a prelude and during sex over the years, but she has never shown any interest in swallowing and never just gave me a BJ without PIV being involved.
> 
> I guess even a 52 year old LD woman can change her stripes after all these years of marriage. I'm not complaining, but I can't help wonder what possessed her after all of these years!


I'm jealous, I don't like you now...
> (JK)


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Surprise her. Bring her flowers.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

My guess is she may be beginning a perimenopausal sexual surge. When this happened to me I was so sexually starving I wanted to try new things all day, every day and literally could not stop thinking about sex. Unfortunately, my husband wasn't having it at that time which stunk but luckily I'm still having the surge 2 years later. Hope it lasts a very long time. Happy for OP as it's nice to be able to share spontaneous intimacy with the one you love like that.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> My guess is she may be beginning a perimenopausal sexual surge. When this happened to me I was so sexually starving I wanted to try new things all day, every day and literally could not stop thinking about sex. Unfortunately, my husband wasn't having it at that time which stunk but luckily I'm still having the surge 2 years later. Hope it lasts a very long time. Happy for OP as it's nice to be able to share spontaneous intimacy with the one you love like that.


I hope you're right. I've been waiting 27 years for this!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

You haven't mentioned a word about it to her?
It is highly probable that she would like to hear from you how awesome she was and how much you enjoyed it. Encourage her. You don't need to ask why or go into any quizzing. Just let her know how much you love her and loved what she did for you. Give her a kiss and a squeeze when you tell her. Let her know how hot it makes you for her. It won't be as great for her if you never utter a positive word about how much you enjoyed her loving action.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne said:


> As I'm here reading all the husband's comments regarding " standalone bj's " it seems to be as rare as a unicorn or blue moon for many husbands!?
> 
> I've never had a problem giving one to my husband and past boyfriends because I enjoyed giving them as much as they enjoyed receiving. If you love someone that much then their pleasure is as good as your own.



It's probably the prevailing theme for guys on a website focusing on sexual problems. Standalone BJ's are not all that uncommon!


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne said:


> As I'm here reading all the husband's comments regarding " standalone bj's " it seems to be as rare as a unicorn or blue moon for many husbands!?
> 
> I've never had a problem giving one to my husband and past boyfriends because I enjoyed giving them as much as they enjoyed receiving. If you love someone that much then their pleasure is as good as your own.


Welcome to TAM.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

First of all, I have to say that it blows my mind, hehe, hearing how BJ's to completion affect guys. 
I have been married for close to 20 years and although I know hubby loves them, I didn't realize how important they were until this. He jokes about our frequency and says, "oh it's okay, we're married, I can't expect much..." Trying to amp me up enough to prove him wrong!
Anyhow, this thread is Very enlightening!

As for whether or not you should say something to your wife about it, at first I thought no, leave it be. 
Then, I thought, she KNOWS that she has never done that and probably kind of hopes that you'll at least say *something* positive about it. It might be more awkward NOT mentioning it at all. 

I would want to know what my man thought about it...without him hounding for more or carrying on about it. Stay cool yet appreciative...not like a dog drooling and desperate for more. (Not saying you'd do that!)

As for it being unsolicited- It is so much more enticing and desirable when there is no pressure. 

Maybe, you sitting there, being into a book you love, was just sexy to her.
She could have just had the urge to go for it! 

I've done random things like this-out of character-just because I'm feeling extra adventerous or horny or looking at my husband thinking, "damn, I want him to be happy, I WANT to please him in a fresh way. Especially after being together so long- we women enjoy variety too! : ) There doesn't have to be a big, significant 
reason. 

If you decide to ask her, maybe mention how the way she caught you off-guard the other day was so hot- you keep getting flashbacks- ask her, (tongue in cheek,) was it because you were looking so sexy and intellectual at that moment that she couldn't help herself?? 

In a way, that could (non-obviously) open up a door for her to say why she really felt like doing it. 

Keep us updated abd thank you for the motivation to go down on my man tonight?


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahaha- sorry for the goofy typos!


----------



## RayceCarrington (May 10, 2015)

ya that's weird women aren't like that, every woman that I've ever been with think giving a bj like that is degrading to women even when I do it for them. you're lucky


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

RayceCarrington said:


> ya that's weird women aren't like that, every woman that I've ever been with think giving a bj like that is degrading to women even when I do it for them. you're lucky


I can't ever grasp how some women think it's degrading. If anything, giving my husband a BJ makes me feel in total control, like he is putty in my han...uuhh mouth :wink2:


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

RayceCarrington said:


> ya that's weird women aren't like that, every woman that I've ever been with think giving a bj like that is *degrading to women* even when I do it for them. you're lucky


Giving the person you love pleasure is not degrading. It's a wonderful, intimate act to share together. I've never heard a man say giving his partner oral is degrading. It makes no sense.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

In a recent analysis, it is believed that people tend to get affected by throat cancer if a semen is swallowed quite often. I am unable to find the article over the internet to share with you, but thats what I had read few months back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david86camaro (Oct 21, 2015)

IndianApple said:


> In a recent analysis, it is believed that people tend to get affected by throat cancer if a semen is swallowed quite often. I am unable to find the article over the internet to share with you, but thats what I had read few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sounds like an article from the Onion! Either that or someone doing "research" to keep from doing something they don't want to do. I would be surprised if it was true, but I have been wrong with other things in the past!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

IndianApple said:


> In a recent analysis, it is believed that people tend to get affected by throat cancer if a semen is swallowed quite often. I am unable to find the article over the internet to share with you, but thats what I had read few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has nothing to do with semen. It is from HPV.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

IndianApple said:


> In a recent analysis, it is believed that people tend to get affected by throat cancer if a semen is swallowed quite often. I am unable to find the article over the internet to share with you, but thats what I had read few months back.


Only if the man has hpv and the receiver isn't vaccinated.

Found this article:
Swallowing Semen

_"Also present in the semen are mood-enhancing compounds such as cortisol, estrone, oxytocin, thyrotropin-releasing hormone, prolactin, melatonin and serotonin. For this reason, scientists have begun studying the health benefits of semen intake"_

_"swallowing the semen of the partner may help make the pregnancy safer and more successful"_

_"Semen has been found to contain many proteins that may well complement the protein present in hair molecules."_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

committed_guy said:


> Only if the man has hpv and the receiver isn't vaccinated.
> 
> Found this article:
> Swallowing Semen
> ...


Just texted this to my wife. Now, if we can only get Dr. Oz to promote swallowing, I'll be in heaven


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

UMP said:


> Just texted this to my wife. Now, if we can only get Dr. Oz to promote swallowing, I'll be in heaven


If that doesn't work, nothing will. #sarcasm


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Capster said:


> If that doesn't work, nothing will. #sarcasm


You got that right!
If Dr. OZ said it was good for your hair, my wife would hook me up to a suction machine. I told her it had to be fresh to work :grin2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's obvious what's happened here. She was abducted by aliens. See if you can get their number and what area they'll be in next.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never had a stand alone blowjob to completion - married 14 years now. I don't have a clue how many wife / gf's do this ... but you're a lucky man. Enjoy the ride. Talk to your wife how much you appreciated this pleasant surprise whitout asking why she did it. Just let her now she earned herself a few bonus points :grin2:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I do not understand how a wife can do something that her husband absolutely adores, but he never utters a word about it. Spouses need to encourage one another and show appreciation or the relationship cannot flourish. I do not get why you would not tell her how wonderful it was and how much you appreciate her as your wife.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> I do not understand how a wife can do something that her husband absolutely adores, but he never utters a word about it. Spouses need to encourage one another and show appreciation or the relationship cannot flourish. I do not get why you would not tell her how wonderful it was and how much you appreciate her as your wife.


Well, she knows I enjoyed it. I made that pretty obvious at the time. :wink2:

My wife has no interest in talking about sex. After 27 years of marriage, I don't expect that to change any time soon. Yes, we flirt and make suggestive comments, but any more direct or graphic discussion would be viewed as a turn-off for my wife.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> It has nothing to do with semen. It is from HPV.


Exactly right! What's irritating is that men cannot get the HPV vaccine, Gardasil. It is age and gender restricted...


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

wantshelp said:


> Exactly right! What's irritating is that men cannot get the HPV vaccine, Gardasil. It is age and gender restricted...


What are you talking about? Males and females both receive this vaccine.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

mitchell said:


> What are you talking about? Males and females both receive this vaccine.


True, under the age of 26. I think they believe that everyone over 26 that is not vaccinated are already exposed to HPV through sex. A false assumption. It's similar to how they will do pap tests on virgin women over a certain age. I think they assume that women are sexually active and won't admit it. If you are a female virgin (or have only had sex only with virgins), it's nearly impossible to have HPV, but they do the pap test anyway.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Actually, according to the adult-hpv-vaccine-guidelines on webmd, they seem to encourage homosexual men (see below). However, I think men of all ages and orientations should consider the vaccine. The new one protects you from a lot of strains and I am guessing they will find lots of cancer is caused by this virus. 

"The CDC recommends that all women ages 26 years and younger receive three doses of the HPV vaccine. The CDC recommends that all men ages 21 years and younger receive three doses of the HPV vaccine. It is an option for all men, but is recommended for men who have sex with men or who have a compromised immune system (including HIV) who are ages 26 and younger."


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

UMP said:


> Just texted this to my wife. Now, if we can only get Dr. Oz to promote swallowing, I'll be in heaven


I'm probably in the minority here, but I don't get the fascination some dudes have with having their partner swallow it. 

Personally, I don't care what happens to it after it has left the building. 

:grin2:


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Omar174 said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I don't get the fascination some dudes have with having their partner swallow it.
> 
> Personally, I don't care what happens to it after it has left the building.


I totally see that. My wife has never swallowed, so I can't really tell you how it feels different, but I do want her to swallow and it's hard to explain why. I want to say it would give me a feeling of acceptance. But it feels VERY instinctual. I think it may ultimately be that men are programmed through evolution to want to deposit semen in women and see it stay their, otherwise it's a failed attempt at procreation. Also, spitting it out feels like a rejection in some way. 

I really like your question though... Very thought provoking. I think a lot of sex acts come down to a primal instinct and desire that wants to be satisfied.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

wantshelp said:


> I totally see that. My wife has never swallowed, so I can't really tell you how it feels different, but I do want her to swallow and it's hard to explain why. I want to say it would give me a feeling of acceptance. But it feels VERY instinctual. I think it may ultimately be that men are programmed through evolution to want to deposit semen in women and see it stay their, otherwise it's a failed attempt at procreation. Also, spitting it out feels like a rejection in some way.
> 
> I really like your question though... Very thought provoking. I think a lot of sex acts come down to a primal instinct and desire that wants to be satisfied.


You are probably right. I'm just in the minority. 

Though I can't imagine feeling rejected if she spits. For god's sake she just had my c_ck in her mouth. :thumbup:


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

My wife sucks it dry. And often...well, up until now. I really hope we can fix things


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

Herschel said:


> My wife sucks it dry. And often...well, up until now. I really hope we can fix things


My wife sucks me dry as well, as have many other women. But if she didn't, I wouldn't really care. Again, I'm probably in the minority. 

This conversation is reminding me of a college buddy. He was obsessed with blasting it all over girl's faces. I never got why it was so important to him. :grin2:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

RayceCarrington said:


> ya that's weird women aren't like that, every woman that I've ever been with think giving a bj like that is degrading to women even when I do it for them. you're lucky


When I first married I thought bj's were degrading. I overheard some of my husbands friends joke about women who gave them. They called them chicken heads and seemed to disrespect them. They treated their gf with respect though. My husband said it was guy talk. But it has an effect. 

We pretend that negative messages about women giving bj don't exist and have no basis. Women are products of the culture we are paying attention. Negative words have an impact. Giving a bj to a loving husband does not erase the bad feelings. The wife may think that, if he loved me, he would not want me to degrade myself. 

I think the the issue should be approached by acknowledging that reluctance has a basis. Don't expect a full on bj at first but start slow building up loving and pleasurable experiences to replace the bad feelings. 

Don't ask for bj cold, get her warmed up first and make sure she has an orgasm too. Doing something sexual before being aroused feels awful.

That makes oral sex is a pleasure for both people and not a service from one to another. It's nothing like a porn bj or an act a man dupes a women into giving, two of the most common negative aspects.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Don't ask for bj cold, get her warmed up first and make sure she has an orgasm too. Doing something sexual before being aroused feels awful.


And be realistic if your physical anatomy isn't a good match. (TMI) My wife can deep throat me, but her jaw is out of alignment for days afterwards. As she has gotten older, even taking me into her mouth for long triggers her TMJ. We have since settled on oral activities that are "safer"


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, that's an incredible story! Even if you just made that up, I don't care, even the thought of that possibility has elevated the mood of many of us frustrated husbands! It even provides a nice script for any wives who want to show their husbands that they've still got it!! (I sure hope my wife reads your post...) Thanks!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

karole said:


> I've been married for almost 30 years and I never swallowed until a couple years ago. I did give my husband BJs, but never to completion. Honestly, I didn't think I could do it, but I DID!! You know what made me try? Was reading on this board - there was a thread about how much men love it when their wife swallows. I decided that I wanted to give that experience to my husband, so now, it's a regular occurrence.


Funny,

I've always given BJs to completion and used to always swallow. But now I seldom swallow because my H doesn't seem to care one way or the other where that liquid ends up in the end, as long as it's not all over him.

OP: congratulations. Maybe your wife has been reading Cosmopolitian or TAM. ;-) (I'm curious too if you find out what sparked this little adventure.)

BTW, I'm pretty LD since menopause and sometimes I'll initiate a BJ because it make him happy and satisfied without my needing to have PIV.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> BTW, I'm pretty LD since menopause and sometimes I'll initiate a BJ because it make him happy and satisfied without my needing to have PIV.



But do you do it with lust and gusto or is it just a chore to get out of the way so you will not have PIV sex later?

I'm still at a loss as to what sparked my wife that day.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

To the OP... You're my hero!!!! Is it possible to be jealous of one's Hero? Lol


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

kindMe77 said:


> To the OP... You're my hero!!!! Is it possible to be jealous of one's Hero? Lol


Don't be jealous. She's barely touched it since then as we have fallen back into our old pattern.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Don't be jealous. She's barely touched it since then as we have fallen back into our old pattern.


You should have struck while the iron was hot. Get it into the rotation as soon as possible!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Gave my husband one last night. When I was done I laid down and started reading my book. He said "you don't want anything in return?" I said "Nope. That was ALL you big boy". He said "Well damn, I need a cigarette". LOL


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> Gave my husband one last night. ... That was ALL you big boy


First of all that's awesome. Second, it makes me think how many of the sex acts we explore with our spouses originate in conversations here. I would imagine a lot. It's just interesting to contemplate the impact of a web site on people's sex lives...

Carry on


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish my wife would read this forum...

Just a couple of minutes during foreplay would be nice. I wouldn't be satisfied if she didn't get hers regularly, though. An occasional BJ to completion would be nice, but I prefer PIV as a more complete experience.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

LosingHim said:


> Gave my husband one last night. When I was done I laid down and started reading my book. He said "you don't want anything in return?" I said "Nope. That was ALL you big boy". He said "Well damn, I need a cigarette". LOL


Nice! Did you swallow? I can still see the lusty look my wife gave me when she swallowed it all down. Hot!! >


----------

